# Time's getting close...



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I am trying to stay upbeat, laughing alot here today with the great stories and gorgeous photos. The Dread in the back of my mind is just making me feel sick. :no:

Were your dogs Happy? Did they not " look sick" to you when it was getting close? I know the real danger my Bud is in with this massive bleeding tumor, his nodes are all large and hardened. He's beat. Yet he still wags that tail, he still wants that snick snack. We sat quietly looking out the front glass door yesterday, while I stroked his ears, telling him stories of our life together. He " paw patted" me the whole time. I have read a bunch of things about grief, and I know that the struggle of " did I do this too soon" is what I am feeling. It's all there in black and white. I know this. But I am so sad and overwhelmed with guilt. Anyone else care to share some insight? Thanks. Feeling really crappy today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I truly believe that they will let you know. If he's eating, seeming to enjoy alot of his day...... looking out the door, enjoying being petted or groomed, able to potty, etc perhaps he's not quite ready. Remember to live in the moment with him ( much easier said than done I know). There is plenty of time for grieving later. NOW is the time with him. Drink him in, look deep into his eyes and tell him how important he is and how loved. And, hard as it is, tell him it's ok to go ahead. Hugs from Dallas.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't give you insight but can certainly relate, going through the same thing as well. Everyone assures me that though it is difficult to endure that you will feel you did the correct thing.

Try to focus on the good times...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks. I wish there were such a thing as He's not ready. Clearly if I don't do this final act of compassion for him, I am assured that his condition will turn really bad on a dime's worth of time, and will not end well for him. I can't do that to him. can't and won't. He deserves happiness now. Not Pain and suffering that will surely come soon. As it is, he can't STAND us trying to change his dressing, even though he knows we are helping him. I am so sad over this. My Poor Poor Man. what a GREAT friend he has been.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

My heart aches for you. I am so sorry you need to make that hard decision. You and Frazier are in our thoughts and prayers. Enjoy and savor the time you have. Make memories with your boy and try not to dwell on the decision. Hugs


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sorry if this upsets anyone*

This is Erin, 20 minutes before she "left". As you can see she is still smiling. But she hadn't eaten well for the last three or four days. She would have these periods of trembling and was very agitated. I had put her on pain meds and antibiotics for 5 days and it hadn't helped. The suffering was coming soon and I wouldn't let that happen, so I let her go. When I looked in her eyes I could see she was tired and maybe confused. I know I could have probably gotten more time, but I didn't see the point in it for her. When you can't keep them safe and happy, then I think it's time to let go. I am so, so sorry you are going through this, because it really sucks. I know you will do what is in your heart and that's what will be best for your boy. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Our Teddy was very lethargic the day he collapsed and we rushed him to the vet. But after 2 days he was back to his old, playful self. You couldn't even tell there was anything wrong with him. The day he left us, my mom took him for his walk, he was fine, rolling around, completely happy. He got into the house..and then it was just...over. I think its better they leave this world happy and at peace than when it starts to get rough. I also believe that you will know when it is time. Sending you strength and hugs!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Words cannot express the sorrow to hear the pain in your writing. With Beau, he was struggling to get up but couldn't stay comfortable when he was down due to his tumor. He would not eat the night before or the next morning and he looked so tired. When we went to the vet, we took his squeaky ball and he happily kept it in his mouth but did not squeak it like he usually did. We spent some time together until the vet came out to the car so we did not have to go in. While I do not believe in his heart he wanted to go, his body was ready so we said our goodbyes. This was back in May and I am crying as I write this but know we did the right thing by him. My prayers go out to you both.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Unfortunately " time" is already arranged for him. This Sunday, at 7:00pm by our Loving Vet in Our Home. It has to be. He is sick. Bleeding, infected, and god knows what else internally. I did notice he is not interested in coming inside once out. That is the only sign I have seen. Other than that, perfectly happy acting. I guess If I knew I was dying, I would be happy if I knew I was going to start to feel awful, and I would " party like a rock star" on the way out.... sigh.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I really don't know what to say other than I am so sorry you are going through this. With my boys, the decision to let them go was very quick. Its a very tough decision, but one that is done in true love. I think you know you are doing the right thing for Frazier. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Frazier.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tucker's Mom, I'm so sad for you. I will share that my angel Cody told me the day before he died that he needed to leave....I just didn't know that's what he was saying at the time. He had degenerative myelopathy and couldn't do stairs, his hind legs didn't work well enough. On Wednesday, July 27, as I was changing sheets upstairs in my bedroom, my old boy appeared without warning. I was so shocked, I sat down on the floor, and he came and filled my lap with his lovely presence. After a wonderful snuggle, I escorted him back downstairs and we otherwise had a normal day. The next morning, his bed was wet, as was the mat by the back door. I thought "Oh, poor guy now has some incontinence". Nope. He had seizures in the night; the DM had gotten to his brain is the likely scenario. After a trip to the vet (who ruled out epilepsy and suggested that it was the DM), we brought him home, notified all the people who needed to be told, and had an old-fashioned Irish wake with him there. Fed him all his favorite treats, brushed him, most of his dear friends came to kiss him goodbye. All the while, he would have a major and horrible seizure every few hours. Happy as a clam in between them until he could no longer move anything except his head. My vet came in the late afternoon to relieve him...

I will tell you that not every dog goes gently into the night. Cody didn't want to leave, even though his body was spent. He screamed his way to the Bridge, horrifying my husband, son, vet and tech. I wasn't horrified, as I knew him so well, and he had survived some really bad diseases through sheer will. I think he thought he could do that one more time, so he put all of his sprit into staying here on earth. I just kept whispering in his ear that he could go, that he didn't have to stay in this body anymore.

All of that is to say PLEASE don't feel any guilt. You have gotten your fella all the medical intervention possible, loved him each and every day, and you've made that impossible deal to give yourself a broken heart in exchange for no suffering for your boy. Make this time count. Read him stories, clip some hair, make a clay pawprint, feed him all of his favorite foods, take him for a drive if he loves the car. Memorize the feel of his soft ear in your hand, his breath on your face. Make sure your vet gives you time to be with him, as much as you need, both before and after on Sunday.

Here is my beloved Cody an hour before his final journey, when he couldn't move any body parts except his head. I am the one looking like her face has melted from tears....it had. Wishing you strength for the process itself and a peaceful heart that you're doing the very best for your beloved dog.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Tucker's Mom, I feel for you...I do. We knew my old shepherd "Eddy" was close to the end, but we figured there would better signs. Unfortunately, that sign came one Sunday during a horrible thunderstorm, and Eddy went into liver failure. It was such a disaster trying to get my poor boy to an open emergency vet, and carrying him through the pouring rain, only to get there (without me because I was home with the kids) and have to put him down. If I could do it all over again, I would have done it sooner for his sake, and so I could have been there with him as well as my husband. My thoughts are with you guys...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW.... ( major tears ) "Finns Fan" What an AWESOME story of love, compassion, and loss. I am humbled to say the least at your account of what you endured for your friend. I honestly don't know how anyone lives through the loss of a child. I cannot even fathom how you move forward. My vet, provides a clay footprint, and locks of fur. ( I already have my own). Frazier's farewell dinner is tomorrow evening. Cucumbers, tomatoes, chicken tenders cooked by his mama. We will dance for and with him, cry for him, love him, and let our Day Sunday be about preparing him for a loving transport to the bridge. If I had it my way, I would ensure a golden chariot. There is a wonderful company here that are licensed funeral directors that have changed their scope of practice to animals. Frazier's body will be picked up in a dark sedan, by the funeral home, complete in dark suits to honor him. We don't have to do anything. His cremains will be delivered to us, in our chosen memorial box, in the same suited fellow in a few days. For someone who has given so much to our lives, I am honored to be able to honor his remains this way.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Finn's Fan*



Finn's Fan said:


> Cody didn't want to leave, even though his body was spent. He screamed his way to the Bridge, horrifying my husband, son, vet and tech. I wasn't horrified, as I knew him so well, and he had survived some really bad diseases through sheer will. I think he thought he could do that one more time, so he put all of his sprit into staying here on earth. I just kept whispering in his ear that he could go, that he didn't have to stay in this body anymore.


Cody is so lucky to have had you there to hold and guide him through the passage. The love you felt for him radiates from your message and I am weeping at the thought of what it must have cost you to write this. Thank you for so much generosity.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Tucker's Mom*



Tuckers Mom said:


> Frazier's farewell dinner is tomorrow evening. Cucumbers, tomatoes, chicken tenders cooked by his mama. We will dance for and with him, cry for him, love him, and let our Day Sunday be about preparing him for a loving transport to the bridge. If I had it my way, I would ensure a golden chariot.


There is little for me to add except more prayers and virtual hugs. We all know you are giving Frazier the most loving path you can find for him.

Holding you gently in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

These days are so very hard, my heart goes out to you.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker's Mom*

Tucker's Mom

I FEEL YOUR PAIN, having just been through this with my Smooch in December.
My BIGGEST fear was Smooch suffering at all, struggling to breath, which vet said she was having trouble breathing, though I couldn't tell it.
They thought she had one of three cancers and her lungs were only functioning at 10%, so Ken and I decided to send her to the Rainbow Bridge.
The vet thought since she was having trouble breathing that he would give her a shot of propanol first, to put her to sleep and then administer the euthanasia injection-it was so peaceful.
For us, we always was to avoid them going through anymore pain, when we know there is no chance of recovery.
I sincerely hope this wasn't too blunt.
God Bless Frazier and you-you are DOING the right thing, because you love him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread is just breaking my heart!! I'm so sorry it is Frazier's time to begin his journey to Rainbow Bridge. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you prepare to say good-bye to your beloved boy......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you, as we went through this almost six months ago with our beloved Selka. I think everyone questions themself later at some time. At least I have but when I relive it, I know it was the right time. Selka was in pain as much as he tried to hide it and I had only prayed that he would never suffer.
I agree with Finn's Fan.. do everything to make these last few days as wonderful as they can be and take lots of photos. I have lost a child and losing Selka comes pretty close to how painful it was. He and I were so bonded.
God bless you all.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sorry. I just went through this in Nov when I had to say good-by to Nugget. Be sure and take alot of pictures. I took pictures but regret I never got her paw print. I do have of lot of her fur. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers Sunday.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so heartbroken for you. Even when we know it must happen and now is the time, it is hard to accept.

Copper's euthanasia was extremely peaceful. He gave me that last gift.:smooch: I lost my beloved gelding the Friday before Copper and he passed peacefully too, but we were at the vet's and could give him the shot as soon as he showed the first signs of distress.

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Frasier is too.:smooch: the pain wouldn't be so bad if the love weren't so strong. big hugs to you and gentle ones to Frasier.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

(((hugs)))
I'm sorry, and I also understand how hard it is. One moment at a time - and you know when it's time...you just have to listen.

Sending you prayers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so very very sorry you are going through this. I know how you are feeling. Love him up! Give him everything he wants to eat. Cuddle him and speak to him the whole time. 

My heart breaks for you. 

Please give Tucker a kiss and a cuddle from me. 

(((hugs)))) to you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

All I can say is my heart is with you. Please don't feel guilty for you are giving Frazier the greatest of gifts.
Once I had decided it was time for Beau to go I knew it was the right thing for him. I have no regrets and I hope that is the same for you.
Your beautiful picture with your pups in the leaves speaks volumes for the love you have for your pup. 
I will keep you in my thoughts at this most difficult of times.
Andrea

I just want to add that for Beau it was amazingly peaceful as he was guided to sleep in my arms and that of his favorite vet with tears streaming down our cheeks. It was so right...so very right...

Peace to your heart...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Most of us here understand your pain and have been through this decision. You know your guy is ready to be helped to across Rainbow Bridge and have bravely made "the" appointment on his behalf. Godspeed dear Fraizer.

Fraizer looks like my Maggie, a beautiful sugar face.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that everything you are doing is going to help you down the road. My Beau was so sick for so long, that when the time came, we gave him lots of love the last days, spoiling him and sharing our memories with him. So when the time came, I actually felt some peace knowing he was going with some happy memories, not bad times. When we got to the vet, we sat on the floor with Beau and he actually was smiling and gave us all kisses. That left us with a happy memory even though our heart was breaking. 
We are here for you and understand the pain you are feelings you are having.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

so sorry to hear you have to make that hard decision. I'm in the same boat with my 12 year old Einstein, He went to the vet on thursday. The vet said his spleen and liver are inlarged. Said it could be cancer but cause of Einsteins age doesn't want to put him through all the tests to find out. The vet said just keep him comfortable and spend as much time with him as i can. Einstein is getting pain killers everyday to control his pain caused by arthritis.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry that you are going through this, my heart goes out to you. My sweet boy Rusty was diagnosed with hemangio at almost 11 yrs. and the vet didn't recommend surgery or other measures as it was too far gone. She said he had about a month left and that I would know when it was time. He had his ups and downs that month but was still eating well and was a happy boy. Dear friends came to visit on a Sunday for one last time, it was a month & two days from the diagnosis. He was so happy to see them and he had a great day. The next morning he wouldn't eat the scrambled eggs I was fixing him everyday and he just had this look in his eyes and I knew he was ready. As the day went on he became weaker and I called my dh to come home, called the vet and they gave me a 7:40 p.m. appointment to bring him in to say our goodbyes. It was almost like he was waiting for Daddy to come home as not long after my dh got home and we laid on the living room floor with him he passed away very peacefully. I have also lost a baby (my Jessica was a premie who lived 6 wks.) and Rusty's passing was as hard as losing her since he was with me for over 10 yrs. and she never came home from the hospital. You are in my thoughts and prayers, I will be thinking of you Sunday evening. Please give both your boys a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Tuckers Mom - You are in my thoughts, I have never lost a golden but I did lose my childhood cat a few years ago, she was my baby and had one of the most amazing personalities I've ever seen in a cat. One day her back legs just gave out and she couldn't walk, I spent a week lifting her, washing her, bathing her, putting a new sanitary pad under her whenever she needed, and most of all loving her. By the friday - her sleepy date was booked for the monday - she started to go downhill, she wouldn't eat or drink and I was devastated that the vet couldn't fit her in sooner for an emergency procedure, she was ready. I spent those two extra days sick over her suffering and so sad to see her eyes vacant and not recognizing me. You're doing the right thing doing it sooner than later, I'm sure Spook knew I was doing the best I could for her but those sad days still haunt my memories of her. 

Much strength to you and your family, and a blessing for Tucker, please tell him to say hi to my baby girl when he gets to the other side.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry for you and your family. It's one of the hardest decisions we ever have to make.

I can say now that of all of my dogs over the many years where I have made the inevitable decision....the only ones I regret and who haunt me are the two where I waited too long. I was heartbroken for all of them, but not strong enough (or too selfish) for two. I have since become a firm believer in "better a day too soon than an hour too late".

My thoughts and prayers will be with you this weekend. Treasure the time.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so sorry . We are lucky to be able to give them peace especially in their own home surrounded by people that love them so much. I had to do it this past September.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I just went through what you are. Two weeks ago I made the call that brought peace and serenity to my Bailey, but has shook my world to the core. It is hard. It does suck. But we all want what is best for our doggies. Their unconditional love does have a condition, and that is to make sure they never suffer and that they always feel our love until their final breath.
It is beautifully clear you are doing just that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am SO sorry ansd SO sad for you and I DO know how you are feeling as I was right where you are 11 months ago and know how your heart is breaking. However there is no bigger gift of love you can give him now than this and thats what I realised when I had to make that decision too. When our lovely vet came to the house Cracker greeted him at the door with her tail wagging and smooched for a stroke as always. We wouldnt have wanted it any other way. She left us surrounded with love and still well enough to feel that and enjoy her cuddle. As I held her I breathed in her smell as she left us and pressed my mouth to the top of her head in a long kiss. I can still smell her now and never want to lose that. Make that last moment as well as now special, its yours and his forever. Thinking of you and sending you love and care. x


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you all SO VERY MUCH for taking the time to share your little somethings from each of your experiences with this. I have read each and everyone's notes to us, and I know that we all Love our animals. While I don't know if I am at " peace" yet, I do know that I am doing right by him. He's not going to get better, his massive tumor is taking all his energy, and the poor muscles under that tumor can't even support it's weight. Yet I know he's going out before the debilitating pain and torture of a body that has given up on him can begin. I hope he greets our Vet Happily too. I want him to know how much she cares about him, and is setting him free. ((( Hugs ))) to all of us. It's never easy. I hope that what I learn from this will help someone else when they go through this. I will lift them up the same loving way you all have for me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for you. I'm in tears with you but can only assure you that you are doing the right thing. It's the most loving kindness you can give him. I ache for you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuckers Mom said:


> thanks. I wish there were such a thing as He's not ready. Clearly if I don't do this final act of compassion for him, I am assured that his condition will turn really bad on a dime's worth of time, and will not end well for him.


I've sure been thinking about you this week, time winding down. Your post here really struck home for me. When Daisy was so sick with the bloat, I contemplated putting her to sleep, on the advice of the e-vet. It wasn't her time yet, though I didn't know that at the time -- and I don't want you to get confused by that, clearly this is not the same kind of situation for your Frazier. But I hung on and then she took a terrible turn for this worse, I was sure I would lose her. She was suffering so badly, my mind can't even go back there. My point though is that it's much better to say goodbye when they're not suffering so much. I really got a sense for that with Daisy's bloat episode, and I know if I am ever called on again to make the decision to put her to sleep, I hope she is still wagging her tail at the end :heartbeat

This must be a terribly difficult day for you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Frazier*

All of my thoughts and prayers are with you and Frazier!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tucker's Mom, I hope that you, your family and Frazier have a splendid day today, including his special dinner and dancing. Wouldn't we all love to leave this world as our loved ones are having a party with us, honoring our life and celebrating our spirit? My thoughts are with you as you give your boy his angel wings. Your heart will break as his will soar to the heavens....Godspeed, Frazier, may your departure be peaceful and swift.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of you and Fraizer. Keeping you in our prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you today. Sending up prayers for strength and courage for you both.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Anne..... Tough day. Very Tough. Just fixed that last doggie bowl of breakfast for my old guy..... (tears) trying to be strong for him.

He went into our bedroom and " jumped" on the bed.... He hasn't made the jump in almost a year, we have to lift him up and put him in with us. Clearly it's that " last Rally". In my mind it's the great moment before a bad tragedy. Sigh.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you both strength and comfort today.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you today. I love the leap onto the bed. He wants you to remember him as the pup he was: happy, laughing, playing. (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Frazier*

God bless Frazier and you.
Smooch and Snobear will greet him at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking about you guys today. I'm so sorry you have to go through this - but it's obvious how much you love him, and that you're doing what's best for him.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You are in our thoughts and prayers today. Hugs


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you, Frazier and Tucker today......hugs to you!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

7pm is closing in. I just wanted to bump this up for Frazier and his mom.

:heartbeat


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are doing a brave thing for your boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Frazier as 7 o'clock comes closer. Strength and hugs to you and yours.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I am praying for you and I am sending my hugs to you!! Be strong I know it is not easy. G-d Bless you and your baby. Hold him tight take a picture and a video if you can. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!! Sending LOVE and strength!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Your story touches my heart. We all care so much for our animal family members. I too agree with one of the other forum posters, in that "let them go in peace, and not in suffering." I wish you and Frazier and the rest of your family comfort in the hard times. 

His last leap onto the bed indeed was a reminder just as_ Penny's Mom_ said... and you will always have those great memories


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm thinking of you today during this hard time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You and Frazier have been in my thoughts a lot today.
Have peace that you know you are giving him the gift of going before it gets too bad and yes - it could get "too bad" very quickly.
I so hate when we have to part, but have always been glad when I could be there with them and give them a peaceful good-bye.
Big hugs to you all.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope y'all don't mind if I keep bumping this for a bit. Want her to know we were with her...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flowing from our house for strength and peace. I'm so sorry.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sending you prayers for strength. You are giving your special boy the ultimate gift. Please know you all are in all our thoughts. Hugs


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and Frazier and sending prayers for strength and peace. {{{}}}


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thinking of you right now, and have been since I heard the news earlier this week...


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Still thinking of you. G-d Bless you Frazier!!! Say Hi to Sam, Alex, Barney, Duke, Maggie, and Shadow. I hope they are there to greet you!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thinking of you and sweet Frazier . . .


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Watching the clock and thinking of you. You are in my prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Praying for peace for you and Fraizer. I am sure Tasha will greet you at the bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You're in my thoughts and prayers. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Prayers for strength and peace.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I said a special prayer for you at 6:56.:smooch:


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Good Night Sweet Boy!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

:--heart:And Softly, Swiftly, and Without Pain, I kissed goodbye the best Friend I ever had. Thank you for allowing me to be your Mama. You are forever my best boy. Tumor Free, happy as a Puppy, Run like the Wind Sweet Frazier Boy.

RIP Frazier Edward- 12-7-1998- 1-23-11


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TuckersMom*

TuckersMom

Frazier is free of pain and I'm sure he has been greeted by my Smooch and Snobear.

God Bless you all and Godspeed, sweet Frazier!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP Frazier!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are in my thoughts also. I hope knowing Frazier is no longer struggling gives you comfort. I'm so sorry it was his time to go, I wish none of us ever had to face this.

You have taught us all so much about grace and love when faced with losing a beloved companion. I feel honored that you shared these last days with us.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am sure my Beau greeted Frazier at the bridge and the two of them are running and dancing the night away. Please know you are in my thoughts for strength and comfort at this difficult time. You have given your friend a gift that is evidence of your special love.
Peace to your heart....run free Frazier...


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Vivien is playing with Frazier at the bridge and they are both pain free and smiling!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that you are hurting but Frazier is now running free of pain with all of our pups telling them all about his great Mom and the wonderful life he had. You gave him an amazing life and a beautiful painless passing. My heart goes out to for your pain.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I can just see all of our golden bridge babies, all of different hughs of golden and cream and red greeting Frazier - tails a waggin', tongues a hangin'. This has profoundly affected me in ways I cannot even explain.

RIP, sweet Frazier. I'm so sorry for your loss and for all of our losses.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I was away this weekend, but thought of you this evening. I'm just so sorry for the pain you're going through. I hope you find some peace knowing Frazier is no longer in pain, and went knowing how much you love him.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tucker's Mom, I'm so glad that Frazier's departure was peaceful and pain free. While he is free of his ailing body, your pain is just beginning. Take each day one at a time, sometimes an hour at a time. If there wasn't such deep love, there wouldn't be such abject loss. I'm so sorry it was time.....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh No!! I am so very sorry Frazier had to leave. Tears are flowing as I am typing.

Keep your eye out for my Lucy, I am sure you will be great friends.

Rest sweetly dear Frazier.

(((hugs))) to you. I know how hard it is for you.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm sorry*

Tuckers Mom, I usually avoid these threads because I find then painful. I am proud of you for being focused on Frazier's needs and giving him peace when it was time. You did the best thing for your boy and you had the connection and clarity to do the right thing. It's a gift we humans can provide for our companions. Give Tucker hugs. Alex


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rest pain free dear Frazier. Tucker's Mom, I'm very sorry for your loss. HUGS.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Tucker's Mom,
I have gone thru this twice and I am still at a loss for words all I can say is " You did it right " Tucker knows this....you will see him again bcause he'll be waiting !!!!!

Gary & Mac


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I too knew this thread would be painful and I wasn't wrong. However, I had to post as when I lost my Meg I found the reply posts so very comforting. I hope they all bring you some comfort too. Frazier is now at peace and running pain free knowing he was very much loved. RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> :--heart:And Softly, Swiftly, and Without Pain, I kissed goodbye the best Friend I ever had. Thank you for allowing me to be your Mama. You are forever my best boy. Tumor Free, happy as a Puppy, Run like the Wind Sweet Frazier Boy.
> 
> RIP Frazier Edward- 12-7-1998- 1-23-11


I am so, so sorry it was time for Frazier ot leave you, but oh so glad it was "softly, swiftly and without pain".
Post his stories and pictures if you'd like. It helped me remember the good times and made the pain easier.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sorry that you are faced with this pain and loss. I know there are no words to ease the pain. I am in tears with you.

He is free now to run and play and to lie down in green pastures with our Angel Polly and Rocket the Wonder Horse. 

When you feel able to, gather all your favorite pictures of him and make a scrapbook of his life. It will help you to smile through your tears.

My heart breaks for you, I wish you peace.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for the pain you are going through. I too am one of those people that for alot of reason's don't read these threads very often. I stumbled upon your thread and I have been drawn in by the love you so eloquently express for this special boy Frazier. Godspeed sweet boy. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuckers Mom said:


> :--heart:And Softly, Swiftly, and Without Pain, I kissed goodbye the best Friend I ever had. Thank you for allowing me to be your Mama. You are forever my best boy. Tumor Free, happy as a Puppy, Run like the Wind Sweet Frazier Boy.
> 
> RIP Frazier Edward- 12-7-1998- 1-23-11


You so eloquently put in words what we all feel when we lose them. 

Frazier you did your job well here, loving your mom, you so deserve your peace. Good dog, Frazier, good dog.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

XXXOOO:smooch:


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone here...... REALLY. It's been so comforting to both myself and my husband to have a place to grieve, and share our heart with a community of people whom TRULY understand our pain. This has been a completely sobering experience, especially that past 24 hours. I am forced to move on, For Tucker, and For Frazier, and even myself. I know that all of you will be here to help me in the next phase of my (our) Journey. This Breed gets your heart. It's our responsibility to pay it forward. 
__________________


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Tuckers Mom, I'm so sorry for your loss. Bless you for everything you did to make Frazier's life such a loving joy.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Tuckers Mom - So sorry for your loss, I'm so happy you and him got a week together and now he's free of pain romping with all the other goldens who went before him. 

My heart goes out to you and your family...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tuckers Mom said:


> :--heart:And Softly, Swiftly, and Without Pain, I kissed goodbye the best Friend I ever had.


Since his time had come, I am so glad that he went this way. He is lucky to have had you, as you are lucky to have had him. 

Holding you both gently in my heart and in my prayers.

Lucy


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Sorry*

:doh::--sad: I am sorry for the mis nameing ..I was a bit upset about loosing another good boy... :..( RIP Frazier !!!! keep going Tucker .....


----------

